# Getting Ready For Room Tuning Stage



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

I am in the midst of trying to finish my theater space. It is at the point where the shell is constructed, the wiring is done, and the stage with the baffle wall is nearly completed. Notwithstanding the fact that I'd have to take it all apart again to paint it, I could hook up all 7 speakers and 2 subwoofers right now and hit the button to get sound.

The big step that needs to get done between now and finishing is the acoustic tuning of the room. I have visions of 1" and 2" Linacoustic, bass traps, broadband absorbers, first reflection points, baffle walls, subwoofer placement, parametric equalizer, etc, etc, etc.

To support me in figuring this all out, I plan on using REW to measure things as I progress from this "naked" space to one that is "fully dressed" and ready to party. I have a laptop and a miniDSP UMIK-1 ready to go.

What I'd like help with right now is knowing what kinds of measurements and graphs I should be doing as a baseline reference now so that I can compare how various changes like Linacoustic, bass traps, broadband absorbers, etc. affect the acoustics of the room. 

Secondly, does one usually measure each speaker individually and work on tuning each separately? Or just put all 7 on and tune the whole system as a whole?

I assume that subs are tuned separately?

Thanks for your recommendations. I'll be sure to post comparison graphs as I go along.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Key measurements are the frequency response and the waterfall plots, but you'll probably get more informed help on that in the Home Audio Acoustics forum, I'll move the thread there.


----------

